

Facebook Slingshot - alexobenauer
http://www.sling.me

======
alexobenauer
See their blog post introducing Slingshot, here:
[http://blog.sling.me/post/89070036152/introducingslingshot](http://blog.sling.me/post/89070036152/introducingslingshot)

